# Blown Insulation - Flat roof



## Dave The Roofer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Mold is the enemy!*



AndrewF said:


> My house has a manserd style roof. The top roof was a traditional flat roof with tar and gravel.
> 
> At some point in the past, they built another roof on top of it...might be 3/12 or 4/12 pitch.
> 
> ...


Mold has become the four letter work in the roofing business, we as roofers have to take the heat, meaning all of a sudden we are responsible for all mold in mold the house, It's not Right....:furious:


----------

